# leisure battery question chausson flash 03



## evertonian (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi All
Thinking of adding a second leisure battery in my chausson flash 03 (ford transit base). I thought this would be relatively easy to do until I recently discovered an addional battery located under the drivers seat.This is were the confusion starts, is this battery linked to the leisure battery located at the back of the van ? If so would it be better if i disconnected it ? because I was advised if you have two or more batteries they should be same make A/h etc ..... Please help 
thanks Col


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Evertonian,

My 2006 transit Autosleeper has two batteries under the driver seat.

The front one is for starting the vehicle and the rear is my Habitation battery.

The rear is 65AH but I am almost certain the front is 85AH.

However in many Transit vans the rear battery is the supplementary to assist starting and to run all of the auxilliary demands.

No doubt there are others more expert who will comment, but I find www.fordtransit.org is a usefull site. free but registration i think is required for some aspects.

Davy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

evertonian said:


> Hi All
> Thinking of adding a second leisure battery in my chausson flash 03 (ford transit base). I thought this would be relatively easy to do until I recently discovered an addional battery located under the drivers seat.This is were the confusion starts, is this battery linked to the leisure battery located at the back of the van ? If so would it be better if i disconnected it ? because I was advised if you have two or more batteries they should be same make A/h etc ..... Please help
> thanks Col


See the attached link which shows the cab battery under the drivers seat.





As for the same make, same A/H etc then the advise from specialists would be to try do it. Pragmatists like myself think suck it and see. In my military and civilian jobs I used hundreds of power supplies, consisting of batteries in series and parallel combinations. If there was a failure then not all batteries were automatically replaced with exact equivalents and it was rare to detect a problem.


----------



## evertonian (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Davy for your comment I will have a look on the site you suggested
Col


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We had a flash 03.

The Hab battery is under the garage floor
The Cab battery is under the seat.


----------

